# NJ - WTS: Ultra Mount Emergency Repair Kit



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

For sale is a Central Parts Emergency Repair Kit for a Western Ultra Mount plow. Kit is complete, each part is still in the shipping material.

$65 shipped.


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

still available?


----------

